# [SOLVED] my display settings is greyed out



## jaydeejd (Aug 10, 2013)

My monitor resolution settings is greyed out and will not allow me to adjust the resolution to 1680x1050. Everything was perfect yesterday until this morning. No changes was made.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: my display settings is greyed out*

hi,

try a restore point before the problem started.


----------



## jaydeejd (Aug 10, 2013)

I did windows and graphic adapter drivers update and its working perfectly. Thanks


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: my display settings is greyed out*

great glad you got it fixed.


----------

